# 2011 "Taste Like Chicken" survey results



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2011 "Taste Like Chicken" survey results are out.



about the same as 2010


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Goob. Good gator tastes nothing like chicken though. And that KFC thing? What the heck is that? Huh. I guess I'll have to try it sometime. ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Things taste like chicken because people cook all of this different stuff like they do chicken (flour, salt, pepper, fry it)


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nice Goob. Good gator tastes nothing like chicken though. And that KFC thing? What the heck is that? Huh. I guess I'll have to try it sometime. ;-)


What can I say *GaryFish*, people are strange. Personally I think gator tastes like....well, gator.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If Gator tastes like anything, it would be closest to wild boar, but stronger. My Dad used to make up gator tail, using a recipe like you'd use for chicken fried steak. Gator has the texture of wild boar, or a free ranging pig (vs. pen raised like you buy in the store). Good gator is an excellent meal. Just can't get good gator around here.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> If Gator tastes like anything, it would be closest to wild boar, but stronger. My Dad used to make up gator tail, using a recipe like you'd use for chicken fried steak. Gator has the texture of wild boar, or a free ranging pig (vs. pen raised like you buy in the store). Good gator is an excellent meal. Just can't get good gator around here.


Omaha use to have good gator...can't remember the name of the restaurant.

I don't think gator tastes like wild boar, free-ranging hog, or a feral hog. It taste more like turtle (a good thing) and I prepare both the same way. I always parboiled alligator tail meat before deep-fat frying.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gator meat isn't bad but gator fat tastes horribly rancid! Chicken is money better spent, IMO. Ruffed grouse is the tastiest item on that list. I couldn't comment on cougar or muskrat, though.


----------

